# Recent bill to include crossbows for the state of New York:



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Right now, you cannot use a crossbow unless it is detonated by breath. 

I am going to stick with compound but I appreciate the option of using a crossbow if it is too much for me.


----------

